# $3100 in a week in San Francisco



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Over $3k this week, even with Ubers weak promotions..about $2800 the week before...

Why are there so many post, drivers complaining they aren't making enough? 

If your market doesn't pay you what you like, move markets??

I moved from the Los Angeles Market to the San Francisco market for better pay, never looked back. I would never live in San Francisco, but its a great place to make money...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> I would never live in San Francisco


You doing the Richmond commute?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

You worked eighty plus hours, so yeah I can see how you made that.

If I worked that many hours in Houston I might clear mid two thousands but I ain’t killing myself.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

85 "online hours" + at least 15 hours per week commuting to and from SF = at least 100 hours per week in his car.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

It's a great one-off week, but nobody is maintaining max hours like that week after week. That's not living.

$36ish/hour is good. 

You should work fewer hours and live a little, unless you're just doing these from time to time.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Rofl, 182 trips, that's what I used to do in not 1 month but 2 months.

Good antin', odd that some people are still getting promos and crap, what are you their advertisement driver here to support their claims for 90% of the drivers in the area?


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> 85 "online hours" + at least 15 hours per week commuting to and from SF = at least 100 hours per week in his car.


Yeah but that’s STILL $31/hr if you base it on 100 hours of time commitment. Whether or not they have a pax in the car. I’m failing to see what the problem is here.

Most doctors and lawyers will tell you they worked well over 100 hours per week for less than $150k for a good portion of their post college careers. That’s after taking on $250k in student loans to get to that point.

For any old Joe Schmo to be able to create similar income without the student loans or without having to pass boards is pretty darn impressive.

Not sure what world you folks live in, but there aren’t very many jobs paying north of $150k that require less than 40 hours per week. People who make that much $$ usually put it quite a few more hours than the regular person making $60k


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

sure nice pay, but to many rides and hours. 24x7 not me, i drive another platform. if i hit 65 rides thats plenty @ 2k 5 days a week, i said this before here- if you need money and are very young its all good. for avg guy to much work...
$14 a ride..wow online 70_+ hours active..not bashing you but how many weeks in a row can 1 do this..no time to change oil..
how the miles fuel in calf...and your car holding up..hopefully u got a hybrid


----------



## HobNobByBob (8 mo ago)

85 hours in a week? Dude, that is not safe. You're going to wreck and hurt or kill people.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Over $3k this week, even with Ubers weak promotions..about $2800 the week before...
> 
> Why are there so many post, drivers complaining they aren't making enough?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Haha, I do less than half the amount of your trips, and less than half of your miles so I profit a lot more.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Haha, I do less than half the amount of your trips, and less than half of your miles so I profit a lot more.
> 
> View attachment 672509


I sleep. Have sex. Eat 3 meals a day. Did Lyft too I made $1700 in 3 days.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Haha, I do less than half the amount of your trips, and less than half of your miles so I profit a lot more.
> 
> View attachment 672509


I agree your trip count is low. But really 7 days a week..


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> I agree your trip count is low. But really 7 days a week..


His dates are New Years week He’s not making much anymore


----------



## NightOwl40 (Oct 24, 2020)

Not only 100 hours a week but also the areas where the cost of living is at least twice as expensive than anywhere else in the country.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

A regular job at $20 hr with no fuel breaks sss . Workmans comp will gross 2k a week 
$800
$1200 overtime
Expenses zero


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> A regular job at $20 hr with no fuel breaks sss . Workmans comp will gross 2k a week
> $800
> $1200 overtime
> Expenses zero


My $1700 was only driving 550 miles. 
Prius. 48 mpg. 12 gallons. $5 x 12 is $60.
Not much expenses.
I own car. No payments


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

some of you guys don't sleep?


----------



## Eman1210 (Sep 22, 2021)

cman5555 said:


> Over $3k this week, even with Ubers weak promotions..about $2800 the week before...
> 
> Why are there so many post, drivers complaining they aren't making enough?
> 
> ...


 driving what ? X Xl black


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Discdom said:


> My $1700 was only driving 550 miles.
> Prius. 48 mpg. 12 gallons. $5 x 12 is $60.
> Not much expenses.
> I own car. No payments


Hybrids are the best


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Eman1210 said:


> driving what ? X Xl black


Black on 200 trips no way


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Oi


Ted Fink said:


> some of you guys don't sleep?


I do ted....


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> Oi
> 
> I do ted....


1pm.done 4 day


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Discdom said:


> I sleep. Have sex. Eat 3 meals a day. Did Lyft too I made $1700 in 3 days.


Eat three meals a day, shower, bathroom, sleep, sex and whatever goddam else we feel like doing while waiting for trips AND still make more money driving a gas guzzling truck! 🤣

Uber pays more and my time = 💰

Heck we don't even bother with Lyft because we don't want non tipping cheap asses, left wing loonies, pot heads and r*tarded medical runs.

Let's Go Brandon! 👍


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> Hybrids are the best


Not if you can't four or six big pax and their luggage. 😆

I will take a quick charge Lincoln Navigator EV with 800 mile range though, provided more charging stations and easy cheap replacement batteries.

Almost, but EVs not quite ready for mainstream, but oh Brandon had to go fsck up the economy first. Frigging communist.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

At xl rate... or black car. A better option is it Toyota shiana hybrid You're gonna do a black car at Uber X price if so you're not I got a $40000 wheelchair Van and I don't have to do X price


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> A regular job at $20 hr with no fuel breaks sss . Workmans comp will gross 2k a week
> $800
> $1200 overtime
> Expenses zero


That's true. My workers comp pay was $1763/week and that was several years ago. Bragging about making $2800 for over 80 hours of work, while not accounting for expenses, is comical.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

LoLo SF said:


> That's true. My workers comp pay was $1763/week and that was several years ago. Bragging about making $2800 for over 80 hours of work, while not accounting for expenses, is comical.


No sss either


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Eat three meals a day, shower, bathroom, sleep, sex and whatever goddam else we feel like doing while waiting for trips AND still make more money driving a gas guzzling truck! 🤣
> 
> Uber pays more and my time = 💰
> 
> ...


There was once a time when Lyft pax were tippers and Uber pax were not. I got paid less per fare by Lyft, but more than made up for it in tips, therefore earning more per hour than Uber. How the pitiful tables have turned.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

LoLo SF said:


> There was once a time when Lyft pax were tippers and Uber pax were not. I got paid less per fare by Lyft, but more than made up for it in tips, therefore earning more per hour than Uber. How the pitiful tables have turned.


Cause the people at Lyft are a bunch of a-holes.

They didn't want my truck, they didn't want me to run Uber and they wanted me to buy an EV.

I told them, Lyft is only used by a fraction of the American and Canadian population, the most people of the world uses Uber. How am I supposed to make any money to buy a expensive EV if I'm limiting myself to only 1/6 of the volume of Uber?

So I told them I can do Uber and Lyft or Uber.

"Well with us it's just Lyft"

I told them to go fsck themselves. 😂


Note: When a company has an additude like this, just declining excellent drivers, it shows they have other intentions. Like perhaps Lyft was started to be such a thorn in Uber's side that they buy them out. A clue is that nothing makes sense, I made Uber over $50,000 last year, I could have made Lyft the same but they rather be a-holes.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

The trick is to make them lose money. Never forget every day is your last day...you cannot ask or tell them anything.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

LoLo SF said:


> There was once a time when Lyft pax were tippers and Uber pax were not. I got paid less per fare by Lyft, but more than made up for it in tips, therefore earning more per hour than Uber. How the pitiful tables have turned.


I don't drive lyft, unless there is some promotion worthwhile which is very rare these days...uber overall is far better then lyft


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> You doing the Richmond commute?


I got a house near Redding California, but got a place to stay near SF while I drive out there.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> 85 "online hours" + at least 15 hours per week commuting to and from SF = at least 100 hours per week in his car.


Nope..dont commute that long, not even close😅


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> It's a great one-off week, but nobody is maintaining max hours like that week after week. That's not living.
> 
> $36ish/hour is good.
> 
> You should work fewer hours and live a little, unless you're just doing these from time to time.


I do this a few weeks or month at a time, then take a break, no way I could do it 365 days a year.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Donatello said:


> Rofl, 182 trips, that's what I used to do in not 1 month but 2 months.
> 
> Good antin', odd that some people are still getting promos and crap, what are you their advertisement driver here to support their claims for 90% of the drivers in the area?


Advertisement driver? Nah, not really. I reject a lot of my rides and promotions are no where close to what they used to be. Just showing there is still money to be made if you hustle


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> sure nice pay, but to many rides and hours. 24x7 not me, i drive another platform. if i hit 65 rides thats plenty @ 2k 5 days a week, i said this before here- if you need money and are very young its all good. for avg guy to much work...
> $14 a ride..wow online 70_+ hours active..not bashing you but how many weeks in a row can 1 do this..no time to change oil..
> how the miles fuel in calf...and your car holding up..hopefully u got a hybrid


I got a 2010 prius, has over 460k miles, but still running good😊 Only do it a few weeks or a month at a time, then take a break..gotta live a little) I dont mind the hours, the payoff is worth it)


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

HobNobByBob said:


> 85 hours in a week? Dude, that is not safe. You're going to wreck and hurt or kill people.


Nope, Im not🤣🤣, they let you drive 12 hours a day, so I do) I eat healthy and have plenty of energy all day long. Been driving 5 years uber/lyft no problem😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Haha, I do less than half the amount of your trips, and less than half of your miles so I profit a lot more.
> 
> View attachment 672509


Thanks for showing stats from months ago during the holidays, but what have you done for me lately?🤣


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

1


Discdom said:


> I sleep. Have sex. Eat 3 meals a day. Did Lyft too I made $1700 in 3 days.
> View attachment 672513


Congrats, proud of you😉 5 stars?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Discdom said:


> His dates are New Years week He’s not making much anymore


The truth shall set you free😁


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

NightOwl40 said:


> Not only 100 hours a week but also the areas where the cost of living is at least twice as expensive than anywhere else in the country.


As mentioned before, I dont live in SF, I live in a far more affordable area. I just come to SF to work. SF is probably one of the best and most profitable places to uber in the country. Correct me if im wrong😉


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> I got a house near Redding California





cman5555 said:


> I got a 2010 prius


haha Maybe we met...an Uber driver in a 2010 Prius picked me up from the Redding Municipal Airport a while back when I was there on business. I tipped him well, and he reached into his glove box and handed me his business card.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Hybrids are the best


Indeed, although uber is trying to push everyone to rent a telsa for $400 a week and be a "zero emmission" company by 2030. High hopes uber...high hopes😅


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> haha Maybe we met...an Uber driver in a 2010 Prius picked me up from the Redding Municipal Airport a while back when I was there on business. I tipped him well, and he reached into his glove box and handed me his business card.


Well, I have picked up plenty of people from Redding airport, but I haven't handed out business cards since I worked in corperate america over 5 years ago😊 Must have been a coincidence on the car😋


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Eman1210 said:


> driving what ? X Xl black


I only drive uber x, I have a 2010 prius)


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> some of you guys don't sleep?


I get plenty of sleep😉


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Well, I have picked up plenty of people from Redding airport, but I haven't handed out business cards since I worked in corperate america over 5 years ago😊 Must have been a coincidence on the car😋


Yeah, most likely a coincidence. I've had to order a lot of Uber rides in Redding, and never had the same driver once. I'm guessing the Redding market is saturated with drivers? All the drivers I met from Redding were nice and friendly though.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

200 in promotions on 3000k? Dude you're an idiot.
You're driving ar base rate in San Francisco?

You are an idiot.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> As mentioned before, I dont live in SF, I live in a far more affordable area. I just come to SF to work. SF is probably one of the best and most profitable places to uber in the country. Correct me if im wrong😉


There is one place that is better if you drive XL.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Nope..dont commute that long, not even close😅


Despite a large pay cut in 2019, San Francisco pay rates are still among the highest in the US, especially the 30 cents per minute time pay and the base fare.

How many miles did you drive?

What service level/s are you driving?

Even though SF pay rates are above average it would be very difficult for a driver to average $12-$14 per trip (minus the promotions and tips) doing 2.5 rides per hour the way you did those two weeks driving only Uber X. That's why I figure you're probably doing one or more of the higher service levels in addition to X.

You also had to keep short trips to a minimum to be able to average $14 per trip.

Driving 12 hours per day means many of your rides were base rate X rides. In order to raise your average to $14 you'd have to have cleaned up during surges as well as doing an adequate number of higher service level rides.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Just showing there is still money to be made if you hustle


None of this is an ego trip? C'mon.

If you were in Orlando or a zillion other markets your "hustle" wouldn't even reach $2000 in all likelihood.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> None of this is an ego trip? C'mon.


At least it's a welcome change from the repeated persecution complexes we normally read.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> it would be very difficult for a driver to average $12-$14 per trip





Heisenburger said:


> $3061 (gross revenue) / 222 (all completed trips) = $13.79 per trip average (rides & food)
> 
> $13.79 > $4.83
> 
> ...


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Thanks for showing stats from months ago during the holidays, but what have you done for me lately?🤣


I was showing you something compatible with your earnings so you can see I drive less than half you do for the same amount of money.

That many hours driving is likely because there are two of you drivers....twins? 😆


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Over $3k this week, even with Ubers weak promotions..about $2800 the week before...
> 
> Why are there so many post, drivers complaining they aren't making enough?
> 
> ...


It costs double to live in sf so it comes out the same because if I make 1500 a week but it costs me half to live and gas it's the same thing


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, most likely a coincidence. I've had to order a lot of Uber rides in Redding, and never had the same driver once. I'm guessing the Redding market is saturated with drivers? All the drivers I met from Redding were nice and friendly though.


Saturated? Wouldn''t say that..a lot of passengers up there told me they have to wait more then an hour sometimes because there was no drivers available and would always ask for my number so I could be their personal taxi😅


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

80sDude said:


> 200 in promotions on 3000k? Dude you're an idiot.
> You're driving ar base rate in San Francisco?
> 
> You are an idiot.


Yep $3k in a week..total idiot, what was I thinking🤣


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Discdom said:


> There is one place that is better if you drive XL.


Yeah xl usually means more car expenses and higher gas cost, no thanks😉


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am just so happy you both got your points and badges


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Despite a large pay cut in 2019, San Francisco pay rates are still among the highest in the US, especially the 30 cents per minute time pay and the base fare.
> 
> How many miles did you drive?
> 
> ...


I only do uber x, have strictly only done uber x the 5 years I been with uber. I drive 350-400 miles a day or more, just depends on the rides...I'll go wherever the rides take me.. sometimes thats to Napa Valley, Santa Rosa, Sacremento etc. High service rides? Ill let you be the judge😉 almost 30k rides and no one has died yet..thats a good sign right?😅


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> None of this is an ego trip? C'mon.
> 
> If you were in Orlando or a zillion other markets your "hustle" wouldn't even reach $2000 in all likelihood.


Agreed, thats why I stated that drivers should move markets if they dont make enough where they are, why wouldnt you follow the money?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I was showing you something compatible with your earnings so you can see I drive less than half you do for the same amount of money.
> 
> That many hours driving is likely because there are two of you drivers....twins? 😆


Nope just me pal😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Mikekk said:


> It costs double to live in sf so it comes out the same because if I make 1500 a week but it costs me half to live and gas it's the same thing


As I mentioned before..dont live anywhere close to San Francisco, I just drive there, my cost of living is minimal.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I am just so happy you both got your points and badges


#winning🤣


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Eat three meals a day, shower, bathroom, sleep, sex and whatever goddam else we feel like doing while waiting for trips AND still make more money driving a gas guzzling truck! 🤣
> 
> Uber pays more and my time = 💰
> 
> ...


Should I put Lets Go Brandon bumper stickers all over my car? I think people in San Francisco would love that, probably better tips too🤣🤣


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

5555 I just honestly think that drivers who do 7 days a week 200 rides is very very hard. The old Prius is perfect. 
I went to a different platform long ago. Mines is more responsible but , 5 days a week sometimes 5.5 have a life. Home by dinner. Dont need that event crowds anymore, no working or thinking is thier a concert . Gm event, used my war room to play for the week. Now no more thinking. As for summer they pay crap imho.
Like in n.j tonight rod Stewart is thier....who cares....


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> As I mentioned before..dont live anywhere close to San Francisco, I just drive there, my cost of living is minimal.


I’m in the same exact situation. I live 70 miles from SF. SF rates start 10 miles from my house. Santa Rosa surges more than SF recently and has same rates. I start in Davis or Vacaville and just get rides to SF. All drivers in Bay Area can make $30 a hour if they just drive instead of sitting at the airport or cherry pick.


I avoid San Jose and anything south of Oakland because it takes metoo far frim my house and the rates are lower. I always make more $$$ with short trips now than long ones. Usually $ 2 per mile. If I’m in SF I stay in SF. If I’m in the north bay I stay there unless I get a ride to Oakland or SF. If I’m in concord or Far EastBay I use DF or just do food delivery.

He is a great driver. Makes really good money by taking most trips other drivers pass up or ignore. I’m more picky now because of gas prices and my Prius getting close to 300k on the original battery. We have both had weeks of more than $4k so we probably share a lot of the same e strategies. We may even sleep in our cars in the same location. He’s a hustler and will be successful in anything he works this hard at.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> 5555 I just honestly think that drivers who do 7 days a week 200 rides is very very hard. The old Prius is perfect.
> I went to a different platform long ago. Mines is more responsible but , 5 days a week sometimes 5.5 have a life. Home by dinner. Dont need that event crowds anymore, no working or thinking is thier a concert . Gm event, used my war room to play for the week. Now no more thinking. As for summer they pay crap imho.
> Like in n.j tonight rod Stewart is thier....who cares....


Very hard..?? Nah...blue collar work is hard, driving around is easy😉


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

How many miles on 200 uberx rides 30 rides a dayx7


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> How many miles on 200 uberx rides 30 rides a dayx7


I usually do 1000 miles when I make 2k in SF area


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Nope..dont commute that long, not even close😅


You claim you live "far" from SF yet when I said you were commuting back and forth 2 hours day you said it's not even close to that. How many miles and minutes do you commute per day.

How many total miles do you drive during your shift every week including deadhead miles?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Should I put Lets Go Brandon bumper stickers all over my car? I think people in San Francisco would love that, probably better tips too🤣🤣


Works anywhere where people buy gas.😆

In fact around here any pax named Brandon gets called "Mr. President" because of all the 'Brandon" flags waving around town.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> How many miles on 200 uberx rides 30 rides a dayx7


Depends, could be anywhere from 350 to 450 miles, never know how far trips will take you throughout the day😊


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Works anywhere where people buy gas.😆
> 
> In fact around here any pax named Brandon gets called "Mr. President" because of all the 'Brandon" flags waving around town.


😂😂 wow you definitely live in a red state or area. San francisco is super fat left, none of that here, what a shame😅


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> How many miles on 200 uberx rides 30 rides a dayx7


+/-1600 here.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

cman5555 said:


> Depends, could be anywhere from 350 to 450 miles, never know how far trips will take you throughout the day😊


Wow just $1 a mile ?? And I reading this correct .
400x7 2800 a week.. irs standard duct $1800 wk


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> 😂😂 wow you definitely live in a red state or area. San francisco is super fat left, none of that here, what a shame😅


Yes they are very strange out there in _Californication Land_ it's all the toxic smog and paranoia about Cali sliding off into the ocean warping their iddy biddy little minds. 😁

Of course a lot of 'them' are coming here and we set them right or they gets themselves a whipping. 😆


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> You claim you live "far" from SF yet when I said you were commuting back and forth 2 hours day you said it's not even close to that. How many miles and minutes do you commute per day.
> 
> How many total miles do you drive during your shift every week including deadhead miles?


My commute is zero, havw


ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Yes they are very strange out there in _Californication Land_ it's all the toxic smog and paranoia about Cali sliding off into the ocean warping their iddy biddy little minds. 😁
> 
> Of course a lot of 'them' are coming here and we set them right or they gets themselves a whipping. 😆


Ha nice😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> You claim you live "far" from SF yet when I said you were commuting back and forth 2 hours day you said it's not even close to that. How many miles and minutes do you commute per day.
> 
> How many total miles do you drive during your shift every week including deadhead miles?


Zero commute, got a place to stay near SF while Im here. I just turn on the app and start taking rides immediately. I probably drive over 2500+ miles a week))


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Wow just $1 a mile ?? And I reading this correct .
> 400x7 2800 a week.. irs standard duct $1800 wk


My CPA makes sure I pay very little in taxes😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Discdom said:


> I’m in the same exact situation. I live 70 miles from SF. SF rates start 10 miles from my house. Santa Rosa surges more than SF recently and has same rates. I start in Davis or Vacaville and just get rides to SF. All drivers in Bay Area can make $30 a hour if they just drive instead of sitting at the airport or cherry pick.
> 
> 
> I avoid San Jose and anything south of Oakland because it takes metoo far frim my house and the rates are lower. I always make more $$$ with short trips now than long ones. Usually $ 2 per mile. If I’m in SF I stay in SF. If I’m in the north bay I stay there unless I get a ride to Oakland or SF. If I’m in concord or Far EastBay I use DF or just do food delivery.
> ...


Oakland rates suck assss😅 avoid going there most of the time because A. Get paid less B. The quality of people goes wayyy down C. The roads are terrible with potholes everywhere and D. Sometimes the traffic is so bad you will make the same amount picking up passengers in SF in the same time.

Although an exception would be if I am getting toward the end of my shift. For example, tonight my last ride was from SF to Walnut Creek...I'll take it, then turn the app off.


----------



## gormaljiep (Jul 13, 2021)

I didn't understand, is this how you make money on stocks?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

gormaljiep said:


> I didn't understand, is this how you make money on stocks?


Dont invest in stocks, only crypto😉


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus (Jun 1, 2016)

cman5555 said:


> I got a 2010 prius, has over 460k miles, but still running good😊 Only do it a few weeks or a month at a time, then take a break..gotta live a little) I dont mind the hours, the payoff is worth it)


Have you replaced the batteries yet? Maybe two times? How much did it cost you?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i had one to sell 08 280 k all dealer serviced..pruis battery is cheap here just over 1 k


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

rideshareguycolumbus said:


> Have you replaced the batteries yet? Maybe two times? How much did it cost you?


Over 2 years ago I replaced the battery, still working fine😊 only replaced it once. Cost $1000 with 2 year warranty


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Cause the people at Lyft are a bunch of a-holes.
> 
> They didn't want my truck, they didn't want me to run Uber and they wanted me to buy an EV.
> 
> ...


Theres a reason why I have 17k rides with uber and only 11k rides with lyft...uber is more consistent with promotions and overall a better company. When lyft had good incentives I would use them all the time..but those days are long gone..


----------



## ubermelsd (Dec 20, 2017)

Lol I only drive when there's incentives to be had. 50 hours 2.2k. Sad people are working themselves to death.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

cman5555 said:


> Theres a reason why I have 17k rides with uber and only 11k rides with lyft...uber is more consistent with promotions and overall a better company. When lyft had good incentives I would use them all the time..but those days are long gone..


its a shame not 20k a few years ago..uber gave $10,000 bonus. i just missed it got $1000 only..first thing they gave..but 2k plus a week is better deal. your hours are to many and rides alot god bless. hope your really young. you car is the perfect one


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

A few months ago I worked hard. No more just 5 days a week sometimes 4 
This is uber with over 1k. With lyft. This was very rare 7 days. It's not worth it. If I can do 2 to $2500 in 5 days. That's a win. But my wear and tear and miles are super low. Not 1 long trip.
We are all different. I find out my biggest profit is 5 days a week. And I have a real life. That's the most important thing to me. Years ago I did every event..no more the event pay sucks
I get 12 mpg. But dont do 600 miles a week.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

rideshareguycolumbus said:


> Have you replaced the batteries yet? Maybe two times? How much did it cost you?


They start at $1k and go up. Depends on refurbished or new and which supplier.








Toyota Prius Generation 3 (2010-2015) Hybrid Battery - Batterfly Hybrid


Warranty : 12 MONTH




batterflyhybrid.com


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Over 2 years ago I replaced the battery, still working fine😊 only replaced it once. Cost $1000 with 2 year warranty


How many miles did you get out of original battery. Still going strong on my original battery. 280k


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ubermelsd said:


> Lol I only drive when there's incentives to be had. 50 hours 2.2k. Sad people are working themselves to death.
> View attachment 672891


2022 newbies viewing this be like:

_What's a damn rate card?!_


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> A few months ago I worked hard. No more just 5 days a week sometimes 4
> This is uber with over 1k. With lyft. This was very rare 7 days. It's not worth it. If I can do 2 to $2500 in 5 days. That's a win. But my wear and tear and miles are super low. Not 1 long trip.
> We are all different. I find out my biggest profit is 5 days a week. And I have a real life. That's the most important thing to me. Years ago I did every event..no more the event pay sucks
> I get 12 mpg. But dont do 600 miles a week.


Was the lowest Quest offers that week at 40 trips per Quest period?

If so, it appears you completed each 40 block and then did 5 more just for gravy. Is that about right?


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Over $3k this week, even with Ubers weak promotions..about $2800 the week before...
> 
> Why are there so many post, drivers complaining they aren't making enough?
> 
> ...


Looks good on 'paper' but the real question is how many total miles driven? Not just paid miles but all travel miles as well? That is really the only way to calculate profit.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

ubermelsd said:


> Lol I only drive when there's incentives to be had. 50 hours 2.2k. Sad people are working themselves to death.
> View attachment 672891


Last time you drove was in July, nice🤣


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

cman5555 said:


> Last time you drove was in July, nice🤣


That's kinda my pattern too. I only head out when:

I'm *certain* to complete either the weekend or weekday Quest volume that I selected
The Quest value, when broken down on a per trip basis, is *at least* $0.80 per trip. (Yes, I'm a dirty *****, so what?)


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Was the lowest Quest offers that week at 40 trips per Quest period?
> 
> If so, it appears you completed each 40 block and then did 5 more just for gravy. Is that about right?


i did not hit regular big quests. but i got a 40,k van to do van x xl...that week was $3500 with lyft.
quests were 40 rides like $60 or so ..not big..but like black car i am a diff beast..$250-300 week in gas even with low miles as low as 8 mpg..deep in traffic. hwy 25..never much on highway.
but the thing is you need commerical ins . now and your own clients. you cannot surive on just pings..
no 30 rides lowest..but the wheelchair is not so easy like guys would think...


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> View attachment 672853
> View attachment 672854


You only went 30 miles in an hour. Traffic sure and it's paying for that with .29 cents a minute.

So your making $1.36 a mile one way, however your taking twice as long as normal to do that run, so that relates into a higher cost per mile, especially in stop and go traffic. 

Even at $1 per mile your doing good, as long as you catch something like that to take you near home.

What was your figures from last year?

Total miles, what Uber paid you? Divide the latter by the former and that should give you a more accurate amount of what you grossed per mile.

Last year it was .95 cents a mile for me that includes deadhead miles as well. You can't use Ubers miles as it's only online miles so you would be shorting yourself at tax time.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Eat three meals a day, shower, bathroom, sleep, sex and whatever goddam else we feel like doing while waiting for trips AND still make more money driving a gas guzzling truck! 🤣
> 
> Uber pays more and my time = 💰
> 
> ...


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Over $3k this week, even with Ubers weak promotions..about $2800 the week before...
> 
> Why are there so many post, drivers complaining they aren't making enough?
> 
> ...



Sorry to say this buuuuuuuut ......

Break it all down ........

YOU worked .......... SEVEN DAYS
YOU worked .......... EIGHTY TWO AND ONE HALF HOURS

In my last "job" if I worked 80 hours at my hourly rate of $49.00 ..... I would have made over $4,900.00.
First 40 hours = straight time (40 X $49) ( 1,960.00 )
Second 40 hours = overtime (x 1.5) 60 hours pay. ($2,940)

But when you work 80 hours a week YOU are OWNED by the COMPANY and have NO LIFE !!!!

To hell with all that !!!!!!

YOU are insane !!!!!


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Your future.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Cause the people at Lyft are a bunch of a-holes.
> 
> They didn't want my truck, they didn't want me to run Uber and they wanted me to buy an EV.
> 
> ...


If you
actually live in the Bay Area $50k gross annual income is poverty wages. Its nothing to brag about.


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Not if you can't four or six big pax and their luggage. 😆
> 
> I will take a quick charge Lincoln Navigator EV with 800 mile range though, provided more charging stations and easy cheap replacement batteries.
> 
> Almost, but EVs not quite ready for mainstream, but oh Brandon had to go fsck up the economy first. Frigging communist.


You're an idiot. You know nothing of economics. You're just Fascist asshole.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Over $3k this week, even with Ubers weak promotions..about $2800 the week before...
> 
> Why are there so many post, drivers complaining they aren't making enough?
> 
> ...





cman5555 said:


> Over $3k this week, even with Ubers weak promotions..about $2800 the week before...
> 
> Why are there so many post, drivers complaining they aren't making enough? I’m glad you are happy and enjoy what you are doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## ubermelsd (Dec 20, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Last time you drove was in July, nice🤣


Just becuase I only posted that one earning 🤦‍♂️. 
I don't need to drive every week to make money. Sorry I'm not uber/Lyft's slave. 
This was just 2 days driving


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

cman5555 said:


> Over $3k this week, even with Ubers weak promotions..about $2800 the week before...
> 
> Why are there so many post, drivers complaining they aren't making enough?
> 
> ...


my God bot much. OP IS A BOT LOL. you need 10k a month to live in your SHTHOLE CITY ANYWAYS.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

ubermelsd said:


> Lol I only drive when there's incentives to be had. 50 hours 2.2k. Sad people are working themselves to death.
> View attachment 672891


To death? Last time I checked Im still alive))


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Donatello said:


> You guys keep driving like that and will walk like a black "big momma" in a few years, with your ass out, that is if you don't get hemorrhoids or diabetes first.


Dont think driving cause diabetes bro))


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Discdom said:


> How many miles did you get out of original battery. Still going strong on my original battery. 280k


Nice job, cant say...bought this car used. But I have heard of someone getting over 350k on original battery.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Sonoran Uber said:


> Looks good on 'paper' but the real question is how many total miles driven? Not just paid miles but all travel miles as well? That is really the only way to calculate profit.


As mention on my other post I can do over 2500 miles in a week) but profit is also determined on how little taxes you pay, car fixes are usually occasional)


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

ubermelsd said:


> Just becuase I only posted that one earning 🤦‍♂️.
> I don't need to drive every week to make money. Sorry I'm not uber/Lyft's slave.
> This was just 2 days driving
> View attachment 672986


Slave for uber? 🤣🤣 No one is. You can work as little or much as you want depending on your financial goals, sounds more like freedom then slavery to me😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

ubermelsd said:


> Just becuase I only posted that one earning 🤦‍♂️.
> I don't need to drive every week to make money. Sorry I'm not uber/Lyft's slave.
> This was just 2 days driving
> View attachment 672986


If $600 for a week is all you need to survive and thrive good for you😉 Enjoy it))


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> my God bot much. OP IS A BOT LOL. you need 10k a month to live in your SHTHOLE CITY ANYWAYS.


Guess you didn't read my other posts😂 don't live anywhere close to San Francisco) But I do agree with you, SF is a shithole city. Over run with homelesness and crime. Would never go there if I didn't drive uber.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Oakland rates suck assss😅 avoid going there most of the time because A. Get paid less B. The quality of people goes wayyy down C. The roads are terrible with potholes everywhere and D. Sometimes the traffic is so bad you will make the same amount picking up passengers in SF in the same time.
> 
> Although an exception would be if I am getting toward the end of my shift. For example, tonight my last ride was from SF to Walnut Creek...I'll take it, then turn the app off.
> 
> ...


This is how I got home after spending the night at the casino Got so lucky.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

cman5555 said:


> diabetes


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

cman5555 said:


> As mention on my other post I can do over 2500 miles in a week) but profit is also determined on how little taxes you pay, car fixes are usually occasional)


coming from a guy who cannot avoid taxes, with wife as w2 no kids joint. if your #'s are at $3000+ every week. unless you have dependents you will owe tax with standard miles duct..
might be just a few grand . but it cannot write it all off. get a tax guy like me.
be more prepared if you try to sustain this level. tax pro will tell you when you may need to show down in sat nov. dec.. I earn gross about 3 to $4 a mile and cannot use standard miles deduction.. but again i am not just x and xl. its rare for me to break 500 miles a week,. i can do long trips today and do $400 to me its a money losing with the type of van i have.
i was that guy years ago doing $2500 week every wk x only with over 1000 plus on x only ..taxes were small than...


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Discdom said:


> This is how I got home after spending the night at the casino Got so lucky.
> View attachment 673002
> View attachment 673003


Yeah Roseville is a nice area, good trips btw) I had a trip from San Jose to Sacremento the other day too. Then some trips on the way back)


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> coming from a guy who cannot avoid taxes, with wife as w2 no kids joint. if your #'s are at $3000+ every week. unless you have dependents you will owe tax with standard miles duct..
> might be just a few grand . but it cannot write it all off. get a tax guy like me.
> be more prepared if you try to sustain this level. tax pro will tell you when you may need to show down in sat nov. dec.. I earn gross about 3 to $4 a mile and cannot use standard miles deduction.. but again i am not just x and xl. its rare for me to break 500 miles a week,. i can do long trips today and do $400 to me its a money losing with the type of van i have.
> i was that guy years ago doing $2500 week every wk x only with over 1000 plus on x only ..taxes were small than...


I only do uber x and got a prius that gets 40-45 per gallon. Although if this car takes a shit one day, would be interesting experiment to rent a tesla through uber and see if there is much a difference driving xl and x or getting an extra $1 per ride for driving EV. 

Probably wont offset the rental cost or charging fees, not to mention the downtime charging a couple times a day. Wonder why uber doesn't offer a program to cover the rental cost completely if you do a certain amount of rides per day, like they used to?🤔 

When they send an email to all drivers that they want to be "zero emission'" company by 2030, I suspect we are all going to be forced to drive EV's eventually, even if that means forced to rent one...


----------



## Fromtheyay (Jul 19, 2016)

I live in bakersfield and I drive to sf every day in my hybrid corolla.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Dont think driving cause diabetes bro))











Sitting for long periods increases risk of Type 2 diabetes


Sitting for long periods of time can increase your risk of developing Type 2 diabetes, heart disease and death, a new study has found.The study, which analysed the results of 18 studies and included a total of 794,577 participants, is published in the journalDiabetologia. The researchers are the...




www.diabetes.org.uk





2012-10-15
Sitting for long periods of time can increase your risk of developing Type 2 diabetes, heart disease and death, a new study has found.
The study, which analysed the results of 18 studies and included a total of 794,577 participants, is published in the journalDiabetologia. The researchers are the first to analyse the association between all sedentary behaviour and long-term health, rather than focusing on time spent watching television.
According to the study, those who sit for long periods of time on a daily basis double their risk of developing Type 2 diabetes, even if they take regular exercise.


Most truckers develop diabetes type 2, asides the fact sitting for long does that, you become sedentary and start consuming lots of fat and sugar to gain energy (long hours), this further contributes to the deterioration of your blood.

Trust me, I am a scientist of sorts.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Donatello said:


> According to the study, those who sit for long periods of time on a daily basis double their risk of developing Type 2 diabetes, *even if they take regular exercise.*


😟


----------



## Snakeyez42 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> some of you guys don't sleep?


Addicted to the money, me too!!! I especially LOOOVE making money in my Model S....so much fun!!!


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Donatello said:


> Sitting for long periods increases risk of Type 2 diabetes
> 
> 
> Sitting for long periods of time can increase your risk of developing Type 2 diabetes, heart disease and death, a new study has found.The study, which analysed the results of 18 studies and included a total of 794,577 participants, is published in the journalDiabetologia. The researchers are the...
> ...


Before covid I was just like that. Main reason I only drive 3 to 4 days a week. I gain 50 lbs.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> I only do uber x and got a prius that gets 40-45 per gallon. Although if this car takes a shit one day, would be interesting experiment to rent a tesla through uber and see if there is much a difference driving xl and x or getting an extra $1 per ride for driving EV.
> 
> Probably wont offset the rental cost or charging fees, not to mention the downtime charging a couple times a day. Wonder why uber doesn't offer a program to cover the rental cost completely if you do a certain amount of rides per day, like they used to?🤔
> 
> When they send an email to all drivers that they want to be "zero emission'" company by 2030, I suspect we are all going to be forced to drive EV's eventually, even if that means forced to rent one...


You have the best car for this. If you get another car get another Toyota hybrid. Highlander for all the high end rides. Avalon hybrid too. Just get a used Prius soon with lower miles. I bought my Prius fir $10k 4 years ago. It’s made me $400k without any issues except a blown head gasket at 250k. Just make money with the less overhead


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Donatello said:


> Rofl, 182 trips, that's what I used to do in not 1 month but 2 months.
> 
> Good antin', odd that some people are still getting promos and crap, what are you their advertisement driver here to support their claims for 90% of the drivers in the area?


Why is he an ant? That is othering, I can't stand that especially as a person of color my life is built around that. Just because YOU won't do it doesn't mean others shouldn't do it or attempt it.

I never understood contempt some have for others. It just means you aren't satisfied with the location you are in and the opportunities it represents.

I like Southern California more than Northern California and lived in both places. One reason I don't like NoCal is that it rains more.

The other stuff is frivolous


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

LoLo SF said:


> That's true. My workers comp pay was $1763/week and that was several years ago. Bragging about making $2800 for over 80 hours of work, while not accounting for expenses, is comical.


 Complaining about having to work to make more than $1763 is where your argument breaks down and falls apart.

I've never seen so many whinny mostly White males in my life. Let's Go Brandon is racist plan and simply a concocted dig at President Biden from the Right because they didn't like how the left constantly attacked their Fraud God Donald Trump.

Got lots of brown nosing Latinos in your wake as well. Funny, both believe their way to the upper middle class is to diss everybody along the way, discourage them if you can and flat murder them if they get in your way.

If he wants to work exorbitant hours to reach a financial goal, bless him and move on.

There lots of ways to make six digits a year, doing gig economy if it's not your idea originally is not the way to go.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Donatello said:


> Sitting for long periods increases risk of Type 2 diabetes
> 
> 
> Sitting for long periods of time can increase your risk of developing Type 2 diabetes, heart disease and death, a new study has found.The study, which analysed the results of 18 studies and included a total of 794,577 participants, is published in the journalDiabetologia. The researchers are the...
> ...


 Of sorts? Meaning you aren't and there are more factors to becoming diabetic. My grand mother and my father both suffered from Type 2.

This website is full of low information, lower middle class clowns, I can't take almost any of you seriously.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Fromtheyay said:


> I live in bakersfield and I drive to sf every day in my hybrid corolla.


Nice, hope you have a good podcast to listen to on that long commute😊


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Djfourmoney said:


> Why is he an ant? That is othering, I can't stand that especially as a person of color my life is built around that. Just because YOU won't do it doesn't mean others shouldn't do it or attempt it.
> 
> I never understood contempt some have for others. It just means you aren't satisfied with the location you are in and the opportunities it represents.
> 
> ...


Dear person of color, anting by definition is: massive trip picking per day or week, if he did it with good surges and promos, it's okay I guess as long as he made money, still, it's anting.

And there you go... feeding me "wanna be" psychologist mumbo jumbo when you barely understand yourself. I stopped Ubering a long time ago, where I am? in a way better place, obviously, I stopped ubering.

California sucks in it's entirety.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Djfourmoney said:


> Of sorts? Meaning you aren't and there are more factors to becoming diabetic. My grand mother and my father both suffered from Type 2.
> 
> This website is full of low information, lower middle class clowns, I can't take almost any of you seriously.


You need to read more or perhaps ask not a doctor but a researcher, the rest I wrote is a hidden joke for those who know who I am, of course, not you, thus... you don't get it, though for the life of me, how would you even be so gullible to think that a scientist would post in these forums? Alas, I've seen worse.

A website full of "low information", what is low information?

The resounding ignorance in this forum shows, again and again; it appalls me.









Sedentary behavior as a mediator of type 2 diabetes


Over the past 5 years, the fastest growing new area of physical activity research centered around the concept that the large amount of time people spend sitting inactive may have significant physiological consequences hazardous to human health, including ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













Higher levels of self-reported sitting time is associated with higher risk of type 2 diabetes independent of physical activity in Chile - PubMed


Sitting time is positively associated with diabetes risk, independent of socio-demographic, obesity and PA levels, in the Chilean population.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





From the government.

Quite literally, all you had to do to cure your ignorance was to google it.

Glad to see you aren't the only ignoramus who read it, right heiseng?


----------



## indytd2 (Jun 15, 2021)

F U



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> we don't even bother with Lyft because we don't want non tipping cheap asses, left wing loonies, pot heads and r*tarded medical runs.
> 
> Let's Go Brandon! 👍


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Fromtheyay said:


> I live in bakersfield and I drive to sf every day in my hybrid corolla.


Nice, hope you have a good podcast to listen to on that long commute😊


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Donatello said:


> You need to read more or perhaps ask not a doctor but a researcher, the rest I wrote is a hidden joke for those who know who I am, of course, not you, thus... you don't get it, though for the life of me, how would you even be so gullible to think that a scientist would post in these forums? Alas, I've seen worse.
> 
> A website full of "low information", what is low information?
> 
> ...


Interesting, so all the truck drivers, bus drivers, pilots, dmv workers, secretaries and almost every other person in a corporate job should quit immediately. Oh and maybe students should stop sitting at the library studying too, nice) Smart plan bro, why don't you run for president, think you'd get a lot of votes😉

Oh and since you care so much about health, you're vegan right? Word on the street is saturated fat and cholesterol from animal products contributes more to diabetes then anything else. But what do I know? Maybe hommie Dr Neal Barnard, a diabetic specialist can explain)






And of course, I'm quite certain you don't smoke or drink or eat any processed food either right? That would make you a bad boy now, wouldn't it?

Since you care so much about other peoples health, I'm pretty positive you also eat organic right?) Wouldn't want help finance conventional farms who exploit mexican workers to dangerous pesticides and chemicals now would you?

Oh and I'm 100% certain you wipe your asss with banana leaves too, wouldn't want to contribute to your global footprint either, now would you?

And let me guess, you got your quadruple dose of the Covid 19 vaccine haven't you? That would explain the blood clots in your brain, impairing your thinking ability🤣🤣

All you had to do was a quick google search to cure your ignorance bro😉









EXCLUSIVE: Natural News releases post-vaccine clot ICP-MS elemental analysis results, comparing clots to human blood ... findings reveal these clots are NOT "blood" clots


We are now releasing ICP-MS lab test results that compare the elemental composition of human blood to the elemental composition of a clot sample taken from the body of a person who received a covid vaccination and then subsequently died. This clot was provided by embalmer Richard Hirschman, and thes




www.naturalnews.com


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Discdom said:


> You have the best car for this. If you get another car get another Toyota hybrid. Highlander for all the high end rides. Avalon hybrid too. Just get a used Prius soon with lower miles. I bought my Prius fir $10k 4 years ago. It’s made me $400k without any issues except a blown head gasket at 250k. Just make money with the less overhead


Yeah, the toyota hybrid is a great investment, bought mine used for $4k, but now the same 2010 model prius goes for $10k-$12k because gas prices. Maybe I'll try the uber tesla rental for fun if my prius takes a shit😊


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

And football players must not sit on the bench...


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Djfourmoney said:


> Why is he an ant? That is othering, I can't stand that especially as a person of color my life is built around that. Just because YOU won't do it doesn't mean others shouldn't do it or attempt it.
> 
> I never understood contempt some have for others. It just means you aren't satisfied with the location you are in and the opportunities it represents.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro) its true, with uber you can make as much or little as you want😊 If drivers want to hustle long hours and make good money, good for them) If they want to work less and make less good for them too, this job is about having the freedom to work when you want and write your own paycheck)


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Donatello said:


> Dear person of color, anting by definition is: massive trip picking per day or week, if he did it with good surges and promos, it's okay I guess as long as he made money, still, it's anting.
> 
> And there you go... feeding me "wanna be" psychologist mumbo jumbo when you barely understand yourself. I stopped Ubering a long time ago, where I am? in a way better place, obviously, I stopped ubering.
> 
> California sucks in it's entirety.


Yep California sucks big time, terrible place to make money🤣🤣


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> And football players must not sit on the bench...


Yes, fuuck benches, should be banned and outlawed, completely inhumane and unethical😂


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

cman5555 said:


> Maybe I'll try the uber tesla rental for fun


$1400 per month plus charging fees off the top doesn't seem that fun to me. But I'm a dude who hasn't felt, sniffed, tasted, seen or heard a car payment of any kind since 1997. Just $400 per month would make me shit myself. I rented a Kia Soul from Hertz a few years ago for a couple weeks while my car was being fixed up and that was a bad enough experience. A $220 weekly rental actually cost me nearly $800 for two weeks due to a cracked windshield that nobody's insurance would cover (assholes!).


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Indeed, although uber is trying to push everyone to rent a telsa for $400 a week and be a "zero emmission" company by 2030. High hopes uber...high hopes😅


I was thinking about renting a Tesla until they announced no more $1 per ride (up to $4k per year) zero emissions bonus. That would have brought the monthly rental cost down to $1252 from $1585, which made it worth considering.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> $1400 per month plus charging fees off the top doesn't seem that fun to me. But I'm a dude who hasn't felt, sniffed, tasted, seen or heard a car payment of any kind since 1997. Just $400 per month would make me shit myself. I rented a Kia Soul from Hertz a few years ago for a couple weeks while my car was being fixed up and that was a bad enough experience. A $220 weekly rental actually cost me nearly $800 for two weeks due to a cracked windshield that nobody's insurance would cover (******!).


You are absolutely right, but I have never driven a tesla and it would probably only be one wasted week on it, if I ever tried it. $400 a week, plus $200+ weekly charging fees is insane, not to mention losing money for the downtime of not working while charging...

Now, if uber were to cover the rental cost by completing a certain amount of rides per week, it might be more interesting, but as is...the deal sucks. Ubers mission to zero emmissions by 2030 goal will fail miserably...do they think all drivers will just sign up to pay $400 a week for tesla for life? What about when people take a break from uber? They still have the pay the rental cost or else they dont have a car? Or we have to return it every other week and wait for uber support to approve our documents for the new car which takes sometimes a day or more...they didnt really think this through before talking out of their asss...


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

LoLo SF said:


> I was thinking about renting a Tesla until they announced no more $1 per ride (up to $4k per year) zero emissions bonus. That would have brought the monthly rental cost down to $1252 from $1585, which made it worth considering.


My understanding is the extra $1 per ride tesla deal expires in december at the end of the year? I could be wrong..


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

harcouber said:


> Sorry to say this buuuuuuuut ......
> 
> Break it all down ........
> 
> ...


I’m in the Boston market. Lot less hours = less stress and gas.
better income overall. Add in $30 in cash tips.


----------



## jselwyn (Aug 22, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> You only went 30 miles in an hour. Traffic sure and it's paying for that with .29 cents a minute.
> 
> So your making $1.36 a mile one way, however your taking twice as long as normal to do that run, so that relates into a higher cost per mile, especially in stop and go traffic.
> 
> ...


You and a whole many commenters are 'one of those fools' who never factor real costs; 80+ hours a week of your life, lowered health and life expectancy due to no exercise, fast food pigout, original purchase price of the car, ongoing maintenance and repair dollars for the car, cleaning of the car multiple times daily, fresheners, and then there's UNCLE SAM, your pimp, allowing only pax in car mileage, not the drive to mileage.

Get a real job, deliver illegals to big cities from the southern border for the US Gov't.


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Yeah Roseville is a nice area, good trips btw) I had a trip from San Jose to Sacremento the other day too. Then some trips on the way back)
> 
> View attachment 673036


Longest ride for me. Boston to Newark airport. 240 miles. 5 hours 
$240 ride total with a $200 cash tip.


----------



## Daniel Castellón (Aug 10, 2017)

When your app is on and your driving you count every single mile, keep every single receipt while your working and if you have a friend that lives in a higher living wage zip code use their address when your doing your taxes. If your not hustling then go be a snowflake over at lyft


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

jselwyn said:


> and then there's UNCLE SAM, your pimp, allowing only pax in car mileage, not the drive to mileage.


False.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

harcouber said:


> Sorry to say this buuuuuuuut ......
> 
> Break it all down ........
> 
> ...


Yeah bro, everyone is making $49/hr at their regular job😅 As I mentioned I only do this a few weeks or a month then take a break, I got plenty of life outside uber) Insane because I like to make money??🤣🤣 Yep, full blown nuts man..if crazy makes me $3k in a week, I guess I'll stay being crazy😉


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

ubermelsd said:


> Just becuase I only posted that one earning 🤦‍♂️.
> I don't need to drive every week to make money. Sorry I'm not uber/Lyft's slave.
> This was just 2 days driving
> View attachment 672986



Make no mistake .... you are their slave with the hours you put in.

!


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Yeah bro, everyone is making $49/hr at their regular job😅 As I mentioned I only do this a few weeks or a month then take a break, I got plenty of life outside uber) Insane because I like to make money??🤣🤣 Yep, full blown nuts man..if crazy makes me $3k in a week, I guess I'll stay being crazy😉


There are only 4 weeks in a month, so if you do this a "few" weeks a month ...... that's full time.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> $1400 per month plus charging fees off the top doesn't seem that fun to me. But I'm a dude who hasn't felt, sniffed, tasted, seen or heard a car payment of any kind since 1997. Just $400 per month would make me shit myself. I rented a Kia Soul from Hertz a few years ago for a couple weeks while my car was being fixed up and that was a bad enough experience. A $220 weekly rental actually cost me nearly $800 for two weeks due to a cracked windshield that nobody's insurance would cover (******!).


I never stop making car payments ..... even though all vehicles are paid for.
I just make those monthly payments to myself, into a separate bank account in a bank separate from my home/business bank.
This way, not only does the car payment remain a line item on the budget ..... 
but the money that builds up by continuing to make those payments to myself is amazing.
Never have to worry about " where will the money come from " for any maintenance/repair ..... because it is in that account.


.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Yeah bro, everyone is making $49/hr at their regular job😅 As I mentioned I only do this a few weeks or a month then take a break, I got plenty of life outside uber) Insane because I like to make money??🤣🤣 Yep, full blown nuts man..if crazy makes me $3k in a week, I guess I'll stay being crazy😉


You could make the same money, with a little education and motivation!


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> You worked eighty plus hours, so yeah I can see how you made that.
> 
> If I worked that many hours in Houston I might clear mid two thousands but I ain’t killing myself.


Exactly. These are the guys I see weaving in and out of traffic at 80+ mph, cutting drivers off and coming off the freeway ramp on 2 wheels. They do everything in their power to get that kind of money. I've observed it with my own eyes. OP may be a unicorn but the majority of drivers who make that kind of money are the ones SFPD and especially SFPD Airport Division are acutely aware of. They also specifically mentioned drivers from out of town as well.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Djfourmoney said:


> Complaining about having to work to make more than $1763 is where your argument breaks down and falls apart.
> 
> I've never seen so many whinny mostly White males in my life. Let's Go Brandon is racist plan and simply a concocted dig at President Biden from the Right because they didn't like how the left constantly attacked their Fraud God Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


I thought Brandon is a race car driver.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

harcouber said:


> You could make the same money, with a little education and motivation!


I don’t get the education is the only way crap. My brother has alwsys made more than me and I was the one that went to college. He just started working at 14, got a good job out of high school and stayed there over 20 years. He can barely do algebra but makes $200k a year

My dad had a degree but never wanted to work. He wasn’t lazy just hated his job and never did much with his degree. My girlfriends daughter just graduated from sac state and can’t find a job in her career path. If a person is a hard worker, they will always succeed


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Yep California sucks big time, terrible place to make money🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 673147


I’ve posted good numbers but your $400 a day consist
I can’t do it everyday anymore. I like 3 to 4 days now. If I make $2k a week I’m good. You should teach others or do a YouTube. I’d watch.

Do you use preferences a lot. I’ve been using them in the city. I probably make less with shorties but it keeps my miles down.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Discdom said:


> I thought Brandon is a race car driver.


He is, he has an electric F150


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cman5555 said:


> *$3100 in a week in San Francisco*


$4k per week is my minimum. Where do you think you might be going wrong?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

And boxers are


Mikep the kangaroo said:


> Longest ride for me. Boston to Newark airport. 240 miles. 5 hours
> $240 ride total with a $200 cash tip.


I did 300 miles to Pittsburgh $880 no tip x $1a mile you must be a newer guy. In the real surge days a 50 mile xl bar trip was $200
Us older drivers would get $1.60 mile or higher xl x 5 $9 a mile $1 min. No shit


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> All you had to do was a quick google search to cure your ignorance bro😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL, did you just link me "natural news".

I rest my case.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Yep California sucks big time, terrible place to make money🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 673147


That's actually extremely shitty, I used to make 350-400 bucks a day in zero promo, zero surge and almost half your mile/time rate by 10 hours online every day, imagine if I had the overblown perks they give you clowns in California, California still sucks as a state and you do not represent the pinnacle of a money maker in SF, cause you ant trips.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Donatello said:


> That's actually extremely shitty, I used to make 350-400 bucks a day in zero promo, zero surge and almost half your mile/time rate by 10 hours online every day, imagine if I had the overblown perks they give you clowns in California, California still sucks as a state and you do not represent the pinnacle of a money maker in SF, cause you ant trips.


I drive uber x with a prius getting 40+ mpg, I got for $4k😅 what you driving bro, uber black with a $70k suburban getting 10mpg? Enjoy those car payments, gas and repairs dude)) If $3k in a week is shitty to you, you must be some closet crypto millionaire, congrats dude😅 Wonder what a guy like you who is rolling in the dough is doing on a shitty forum like this?🤣 Oh yeah and these promos in california are WAYYY overblown for sure😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

elelegido said:


> $4k per week is my minimum. Where do you think you might be going wrong?


$4k a week doing uber x in california? Please show proof, we would all love to see😂


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

jselwyn said:


> You and a whole many commenters are 'one of those fools' who never factor real costs; 80+ hours a week of your life, lowered health and life expectancy due to no exercise, fast food pigout, original purchase price of the car, ongoing maintenance and repair dollars for the car, cleaning of the car multiple times daily, fresheners, and then there's UNCLE SAM, your pimp, allowing only pax in car mileage, not the drive to mileage.
> 
> Get a real job, deliver illegals to big cities from the southern border for the US Gov't.


I go to the gym right after work everyday, eat very healthy...never eat fast food...bought my car for $4k, so already made my money back in less then a week and a half driving😅 ongoing maintenance is for ANY car...


Donatello said:


> ROFL, did you just link me "natural news".
> 
> I rest my case.


Nice job dodging everything else said in the post, keep taking those vaccines bro, they're working🤣🤣


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

jselwyn said:


> You and a whole many commenters are 'one of those fools' who never factor real costs; 80+ hours a week of your life, lowered health and life expectancy due to no exercise, fast food pigout, original purchase price of the car, ongoing maintenance and repair dollars for the car, cleaning of the car multiple times daily, fresheners, and then there's UNCLE SAM, your pimp, allowing only pax in car mileage, not the drive to mileage.
> 
> Get a real job, deliver illegals to big cities from the southern border for the US Gov't.


Since you have such sympathy for other peoples health, I think you might find value from my earlier post you might have missed😅

"Interesting, so all the truck drivers, bus drivers, pilots, dmv workers, secretaries and almost every other person in a corporate job should quit immediately. Oh and maybe students should stop sitting at the library studying too, nice) Smart plan bro, why don't you run for president, think you'd get a lot of votes😉

Oh and since you care so much about health, you're vegan right? Word on the street is saturated fat and cholesterol from animal products contributes more to diabetes then anything else. But what do I know? Maybe hommie Dr Neal Barnard, a diabetic specialist can explain)






And of course, I'm quite certain you don't smoke or drink or eat any processed food either right? That would make you a bad boy now, wouldn't it?

Since you care so much about other peoples health, I'm pretty positive you also eat organic right?) Wouldn't want help finance conventional farms who exploit mexican workers to dangerous pesticides and chemicals now would you?

Oh and I'm 100% certain you wipe your asss with banana leaves too, wouldn't want to contribute to your global footprint either, now would you?

And let me guess, you got your quadruple dose of the Covid 19 vaccine haven't you? That would explain the blood clots in your brain, impairing your thinking ability🤣🤣

All you had to do was a quick google search to cure your ignorance bro"









EXCLUSIVE: Natural News releases post-vaccine clot ICP-MS elemental analysis results, comparing clots to human blood ... findings reveal these clots are NOT "blood" clots


We are now releasing ICP-MS lab test results that compare the elemental composition of human blood to the elemental composition of a clot sample taken from the body of a person who received a covid vaccination and then subsequently died. This clot was provided by embalmer Richard Hirschman, and thes




www.naturalnews.com






Oh and get a real job? Like you working as a janitor at your local elementary school? No thanks, Ill stick with uber😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

harcouber said:


> You could make the same money, with a little education and motivation!


You have no idea about my employment history🤣🤣🤣 I worked in corporate america for years, made great money, wasn't happy though, have way more freedom now. Plus you have no fuccckking idea how much money I have😅 Nor do you know anything about my lifestyle) Why are you even here if you don't drive? This forum is called uberpeople, not dooucheswhodontdrive..😂


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Discdom said:


> I’ve posted good numbers but your $400 a day consist
> I can’t do it everyday anymore. I like 3 to 4 days now. If I make $2k a week I’m good. You should teach others or do a YouTube. I’d watch.
> 
> Do you use preferences a lot. I’ve been using them in the city. I probably make less with shorties but it keeps my miles down.


There is really no secret, just drive a bunch around SF and avoid low rated passengers, usually not worth the money. I have never used preferences, probably never will. Set destination I do use often though, sometimes works out perfectly. Today I had a ride from San Jose to Santa Cruz, then from Santa Cruz back to San Jose)


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Logistics12 said:


> Exactly. These are the guys I see weaving in and out of traffic at 80+ mph, cutting drivers off and coming off the freeway ramp on 2 wheels. They do everything in their power to get that kind of money. I've observed it with my own eyes. OP may be a unicorn but the majority of drivers who make that kind of money are the ones SFPD and especially SFPD Airport Division are acutely aware of. They also specifically mentioned drivers from out of town as well.


Nope dont drive like a mad man😅 highly doubt I would have customers tip and would be reported pretty quickly. Most drivers in SF are probably from out of town, since most don't want to pay $5k for an apartment. Still the best place to make money in california though.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> There is really no secret, just drive a bunch around SF and avoid low rated passengers, usually not worth the money. I have never used preferences, probably never will. Set destination I do use often though, sometimes works out perfectly. Today I had a ride from San Jose to Santa Cruz, then from Santa Cruz back to San Jose)


Did only SF today. 12 hours. 200 miles. Made my quest. 40 rides. Use preferences all day. Also did $100 on Lyft


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cman5555 said:


> $4k a week doing uber x in california? Please show proof, we would all love to see😂


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 673537


Very interesting. Very sus.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

harcouber said:


> Make no mistake .... you are their slave with the hours you put in.
> 
> !


A slave doesn't have a choice, I do)


----------



## r7brewer (Jan 10, 2016)

cman5555 said:


> I only do uber x and got a prius that gets 40-45 per gallon. Although if this car takes a shit one day, would be interesting experiment to rent a tesla through uber and see if there is much a difference driving xl and x or getting an extra $1 per ride for driving EV.
> 
> Probably wont offset the rental cost or charging fees, not to mention the downtime charging a couple times a day. Wonder why uber doesn't offer a program to cover the rental cost completely if you do a certain amount of rides per day, like they used to?🤔
> 
> When they send an email to all drivers that they want to be "zero emission'" company by 2030, I suspect we are all going to be forced to drive EV's eventually, even if that means forced to rent one...


'Wonder why uber doesn't offer a program to cover the rental cost completely if you do a certain amount of rides per day, like they used to?' Maybe it's because they were losing money. At $400/week, leasing a Tesla can hardly be worth it, especially considering that you have to pay out of pocket for Supercharging.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Donatello said:


> Sitting for long periods increases risk of Type 2 diabetes
> 
> 
> Sitting for long periods of time can increase your risk of developing Type 2 diabetes, heart disease and death, a new study has found.The study, which analysed the results of 18 studies and included a total of 794,577 participants, is published in the journalDiabetologia. The researchers are the...
> ...


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 673537


🤣🤣 very convenient, hiding all the details, no showing promotions, whether is x or xl or black, not showing a single ride...super suspect🤣🤣


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> Very interesting. Very sus.


Agreed😅


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Discdom said:


> Did only SF today. 12 hours. 200 miles. Made my quest. 40 rides. Use preferences all day. Also did $100 on Lyft
> View attachment 673535


40 rides, did you choose the lower tier promotion? I usually opt for the bigger ones like 70 rides. Did about $490 the other day although the weekly summary didnt included the added promo😅







,


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

Donatello said:


> Sitting for long periods increases risk of Type 2 diabetes
> 
> 
> Sitting for long periods of time can increase your risk of developing Type 2 diabetes, heart disease and death, a new study has found.The study, which analysed the results of 18 studies and included a total of 794,577 participants, is published in the journalDiabetologia. The researchers are the...
> ...


I drive for at least 9 hours a day. I am a member of a gym, and work out 5 times a week. I schedule my drive around my workout. I DRIVE TO LIVE. I DO NOT LIVE TO DRIVE!


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> 40 rides, did you choose the lower tier promotion? I usually opt for the bigger ones like 70 rides. Did about $490 the other day although the weekly summary didnt included the added promo😅
> View attachment 673540
> ,


I always choose the best per ride. This weekend it was 40 for $75. I only go for 60 or 70 when it’s $180 or more. If it’s not $3 a ride I choose the easier ones


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Discdom said:


> I always choose the best per ride. This weekend it was 40 for $75. I only go for 60 or 70 when it’s $180 or more. If it’s not $3 a ride I choose the easier ones


Nice, good deal) keep it up bro😊


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Yes they are very strange out there in _Californication Land_ it's all the toxic smog and paranoia about Cali sliding off into the ocean warping their iddy biddy little minds. 😁
> 
> Of course a lot of 'them' are coming here and we set them right or they gets themselves a whipping. 😆


The Bay Area has no problem with smog (unless there are fires) and is home to some of the most brilliant people in the world. And we survived 1906 and Loma Prieta and will survive the "big one". And yes, our lefty politics may lean a bit too far, but this is a great place to live.


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

Discdom said:


> I thought Brandon is a race car driver.


Wether he’s a race car driver or not, I have 3 of his T-shirts and proudly wear them. 
All high fives, fist bumps and thumbs ups.


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> And boxers are
> I did 300 miles to Pittsburgh $880 no tip x $1a mile you must be a newer guy. In the real surge days a 50 mile xl bar trip was $200
> Us older drivers would get $1.60 mile or higher xl x 5 $9 a mile $1 min. No shit


19K rides after 5 years. Took a lot of time off last year just relaxing. I remember those days and I’ve experienced all the changes just like the rest of you long timers. 
we constantly have to adapt. 
I made serious changes when I met my future wife 2 years ago. I used to work strictly overnight and it paid great. No traffic = quicker pickups and rides. 
now, no more overnights. Start 3am 6 days a week and work till 7 or 10. No later. Surge pricing starts at 3:30am and you can get 4-6 airport runs in before 7. 
if you can’t adapt, you’ll spend too much time in traffic making less. Once traffic gets heavy, I don’t care what the surge pricing is, I’m going home.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

May H. said:


> If you
> actually live in the Bay Area $50k gross annual income is poverty wages. Its nothing to brag about.


It's a struggle making $75k and is sustainable at $100k, provided you're okay with living in a 300sf Tenderloin studio and having very little $ in your savings account.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Magic Dancer said:


> I drive for at least 9 hours a day. I am a member of a gym, and work out 5 times a week. I schedule my drive around my workout. I DRIVE TO LIVE. I DO NOT LIVE TO DRIVE!


You should at least once an hour, stop driving ... take a break and walk for 5 minutes.

A member in our gym, drives a bus .... 8 hours a day. 
He is in the gym at least 5 times a week.
Damn near died because of blood clots forming as a result of extended sitting in one position.

Even when I was 19, in the Army on extended flights of 10 hours or more they had us get up and walk around every so often .... blood clots do not care how active you are, sit long enough into same position and you can suffer from them.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I been adapting and changing daily hourly for 8 years my rate for my first uber x was $1.79 a mile in phila no shit. Cancels $10 iphone 4 rentals from uber $10 a week..PASS ON THAT...surge daily.
I used to be like you said mike..married all hours. But the change in pay . Does not give enought here to work games events. Anymore. 
My rate 2 weeks ago was 20 % or ,74 cents amile. 
Now this upfront pay is a scam. Had pro at 77% 2 days ago I was 84% and 4 %. They throw me all kinds of slop rides in the city.
I needed 6 rides for my quest. I blew out in 1.5 hours at $4.75 each and up . Tons of 4.75 rides.
I been doing very early am till afternoon before covid.
I can do over 100k gross if I want plus. Never sat or sundays. 
But I say it 2 many times wav. X xl. Miles this week will blow your guys minds. Got my own passenger base and back to commercial ins...
Miles this week probably 9 mpg in middle of city
Miles 3.5 days this week 281...NOT A MISPRINT. 
avg under 500.
$4 plus a mile gross never work airport or long trips.
If they give up $1.50 +++on xl midrange trips. I will take some. My airport is 9.9 to 12 miles away. Let uber take the passengers at $15.
I used to get 30 plus..they still take $ 15.
I cannot stay in the Q. So its $5 R.T TO AIRPORT SO $10 to me less taxes and expenses. Train in $8 each...so I am going to take $32 worth of people direct from hotel for $10 never


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cman5555 said:


> 🤣🤣 very convenient, hiding all the details, no showing promotions, whether is x or xl or black, not showing a single ride...super suspect🤣🤣


WhoaWaitWhat? It shows a ride. It was from downtown to SFO airport; dude was slumped out cold drunk so I longhauled him via Nebraska. Came to $4,000.00 even. No tip.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> Very interesting. Very sus.


So, what you're saying here is that, like, anyone can Photoshop anything and post it here?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

LoLo SF said:


> The Bay Area has no problem with smog (unless there are fires) and is home to some of the most brilliant people in the world. And we survived 1906 and Loma Prieta and will survive the "big one". And yes, our lefty politics may lean a bit too far, but this is a great place to live.


What??🤣🤣 Homeless people everywhere, assaulting people on the streets because their so high on drugs, they're shooting up and defecating on the sidewalks, drug dealers on the corners, over 30,000 car break ins last year, looting of stores in union square, $5,000 a month for an apartment, no parking, cold and foggy all the time...yeah bro..great place to live🤣🤣


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

elelegido said:


> So, what you're saying here is that, like, anyone can Photoshop anything and post it here?


Yep exactly, 17 hours online, 1 ride...equals $4000, do the math bro🤣🤣🤣


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

elelegido said:


> WhoaWaitWhat? It shows a ride. It was from downtown to SFO airport; dude was slumped out cold drunk so I longhauled him via Nebraska. Came to $4,000.00 even. No tip.


Damn, pretty pathetic lie, next time try harder🤣


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cman5555 said:


> Yep exactly, 17 hours online, 1 ride...equals $4000, do the math bro🤣🤣🤣


Straight up, bro. I drive a fast Prius with racing rims. If you can't drive 4,000 miles in 17 hours, that's not my problem.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> I drive uber x with a prius getting 40+ mpg, I got for $4k😅 what you driving bro, uber black with a $70k suburban getting 10mpg? Enjoy those car payments, gas and repairs dude)) If $3k in a week is shitty to you, you must be some closet crypto millionaire, congrats dude😅 Wonder what a guy like you who is rolling in the dough is doing on a shitty forum like this?🤣 Oh yeah and these promos in california are WAYYY overblown for sure😉
> View attachment 673474


I drove X too, the Miami area, ask my forums if they gave any surges or anything between 2017 and 2018, I made more or less what you make, cherry picking 6-8 rides a day, the difference in pay for your mpg is minimal, my mpg was 25, so you probably saved 50 bucks more than me per week.

I know how much your area makes as an alpha driver and 3k ain't it on X.

I made ~2.4k a week driving (excluding the money I got paid for hooking cash rides and running a massive mafia at the airport that earned me 800 extra) at half your rate and no bonuses or surges, my trips were so long from one end of 3 cities to the other, Uber was baffled at my "luck" and sub sequentially decided to boot my second account, my third was kicked because of a stupid mistake, I was drinking too much during trips and eventually got flooded with reports, my fourth account is still alive but I moved from Uber to better things.

3k a week in the highest paying market in America is shitty, specially with 200 trips a week and 85 hours, I got close to you with less than 70 hours and 50 trips a week, a ton less damage to my car.

Promos may be down but your surges are like twice my area's, always have been.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Nice job dodging everything else said in the post, keep taking those vaccines bro, they're working🤣🤣


Dodging a debate against natural news and your grandma? ROFL.

Get real scientific studies to prove your case, I am not vaccinated because of the shit spewed by places like natural news, I know new vaccines have side effects, which is way different than reading natural news or some guy saying horse de-wormer will save you. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Donatello said:


> I drove X too, the Miami area, ask my forums if they gave any surges or anything between 2017 and 2018, I made more or less what you make, cherry picking 6-8 rides a day, the difference in pay for your mpg is minimal, my mpg was 25, so you probably saved 50 bucks more than me per week.
> 
> I know how much your area makes as an alpha driver and 3k ain't it on X.
> 
> ...


Your ability to cram a ton of BS in a single comment is indeed impressive.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Your ability to cram a ton of BS in a single comment is indeed impressive.











Lol, another account bites the dust, damn my greed! Fair...


I am quite tired of making accounts, it's a hassle, but I think I deserved it for making 1.5k a few weeks in 50 hours or under while the rest of the ants are struggling for half of that, it's funny that you actually have an automated system that detects people making money, I mean... who COULD...




www.uberpeople.net





Seal your lips, shill, you speak to entities beyond your comprehension.

I've done more damage to Uber, they probably have a poster of me in HQ.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Donatello said:


> Lol, another account bites the dust, damn my greed! Fair...
> 
> 
> I am quite tired of making accounts, it's a hassle, but I think I deserved it for making 1.5k a few weeks in 50 hours or under while the rest of the ants are struggling for half of that, it's funny that you actually have an automated system that detects people making money, I mean... who COULD...
> ...





command3r said:


> It's amazing when a troll doesn't realize he's being trolled


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

My goodbye present to Uber, UP exclusive ★How to open...


A promise is a promise, I assume you have an android so let's get this started. D̶͟é͘Ś̴t̷̕I͜͞n̨͘Ą́t͡҉I͠͞ó̧N̸̕...




www.uberpeople.net





And there went a few million dollars paying recruitment for ants because they quit picking shit trips all day long 🤣 

I lost count of how many exploits I posted here, how many walkthroughs for hacks and social engineering, hasn't your daddy Kalanick warned you of "that guy" in UP? I am "that guy".


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Donatello said:


> I've done more damage to Uber, they probably have a poster of me in HQ.


All talk, no results.



The Entomologist said:


> Btw, you have less than 3 days to pull a rabbit out of your ass... Uber, I shit you not, you will see the Virgin Mary give birth to the savior in 3 days and his name will be Lyft, you have no ****ing idea how I kept your ants from making money with only 3 people knowing per airport, your airports arent empty by choice, they know nothing good is coming for them because it' hasnt come for months and know the streets give more money in comparison, I can see your trip's destinations due to a bug before I even accept them, whats more lol, let me ****ing let you guess what else I can do.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> All talk, no results.


I still got everyone I knew who was banned back in Uber within 2 weeks, released a bug that pretty much sent their revenues into higher shitmode once again and then released more stuff for shits and giggles, do you know Uber's turn over rate? Wonder why it's so high? it's not because they don't pay, it's because all profitable trips are taken by people like me, of course not everyone can be paid, the whole "in order for rich to exist, people must be poor, not everyone can be rich" thing and all.

Forums destroy corporations, didn't ya know? Where do you think the lawsuit ideas come from? the bugs, the hacks, the advocacy? and every major headache for Uber? the internet? LOL, this place is so monitored by them through shills such as you, that I can post a bug right now and it would be fixed within 2 days, this is why bugs go private now to avoid making devs life's easier.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Donatello said:


> I drove X too, the Miami area, ask my forums if they gave any surges or anything between 2017 and 2018, I made more or less what you make, cherry picking 6-8 rides a day, the difference in pay for your mpg is minimal, my mpg was 25, so you probably saved 50 bucks more than me per week.
> 
> I know how much your area makes as an alpha driver and 3k ain't it on X.
> 
> ...


What surges?🤣🤣 rare to get any significant surges these days, long gone are the 2x or 5x rides, they don't exist and probably never will again..btw where is your proof? I'm not stupid enough to drink and drive or pick up cash customers to risk deactivation or run game with a mafia🤣🤣 like what?? 4th account? What do you have fake social security numbers and ID's lol who has 4 accounts??🤣🤣 and if you have moved on to bigger and better things what the fucck are you doing here? 😂😂😂


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Donatello said:


> Dodging a debate against natural news and your grandma? ROFL.
> 
> Get real scientific studies to prove your case, I am not vaccinated because of the shit spewed by places like natural news, I know new vaccines have side effects, which is way different than reading natural news or some guy saying horse de-wormer will save you. 🤣 🤣 🤣


Debate against natural news? Whats the debate? Never said dewormer will save you😅 grandma is dead bro, murdered, so what the fucck are you talking about?? Discredited without even looking at the data? Cant argue with the structures (clots) found in vaccinated cadavers that veteran embalmers discovered worldwide...









Warning: Extremely Graphic! Structures Killing Injected 1 Year After Shot - Whistleblower Richard Hirschman with Maria Zeee


Maria Zeee




www.redvoicemedia.com





Again this is a forum dedicated to actual drivers so why the fucck are you even here? 

Everyone that is talking half the time all they say is "your so unhealthy working so much, I make more money then you in less hours, that my numbers are shit for working in california market"🤣🤣....broken record dude...

Does anyone even remember why I made the original post? It was asking why drivers are complaining not making enough money and if they aren't then why they just wouldnt move markets to a better paying area...and your response is sitting is bad for you..good job following along😅😅

These room temperature IQ responses are getting lame...

You claim to be a health expert following the science, but really, honesty, how healthy are you? Do you eat processed foods? Do you smoke? Do you drink? Do you excercise? Do you take your doctors meds like the average rettard in america? 

Since you care so much about other peoples health...why aren't you protesting on the streets that all people should quit their jobs since they are sitting too much? Oh thats right, because you could give a fucckkk😅

Anyway responses like this have nothing to do with my original post, so from now on I'll just ignore them. So keep talking so you can hear yourself speak bro😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Mikep the kangaroo said:


> Wether he’s a race car driver or not, I have 3 of his T-shirts and proudly wear them.
> All high fives, fist bumps and thumbs ups.


Wonder if I wore one of shirts in San Francisco if I would get kicked out of the local Whole Foods Market😅


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Donatello said:


> I drove X too, the Miami area, ask my forums if they gave any surges or anything between 2017 and 2018, I made more or less what you make, cherry picking 6-8 rides a day, the difference in pay for your mpg is minimal, my mpg was 25, so you probably saved 50 bucks more than me per week.
> 
> I know how much your area makes as an alpha driver and 3k ain't it on X.
> 
> ...


Drinking during trips is shitty... putting yourself and others at risk is stupid..no wonder you got banned


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

I like how randomly weeks later after a trip you get a $50 tip😁😁


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

All these exberts got 2and accounts and hacks. Screw that.
My earning are legal. I do pretty dam good. My biggest problem I dont work as much as I could 4 days last week. Not 1 nt. Or sat or Sunday...
I know all about the hackers here as I wont ever do it. I bring an honest expensive van to the table..
Can earn 3I everyweek 100% but I want a life.
Nice to start at 4 am and home by 3pm. Daily. But times will need changing some as college starts


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Donatello said:


> I am "that guy".


...in your fantasy world.



Donatello said:


> that I can post a bug right now and it would be fixed within 2 days, this is why bugs go private now to avoid making devs life's easier.


They really don't need users to tell them that stuff. They usually know it when they release it or within a week of it anyway from testing. Fixes are often deployed within a few days.

(I've worked in software for nearly two decades.)


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Debate against natural news? Whats the debate? Never said dewormer will save you😅 grandma is dead bro, murdered, so what the fucck are you talking about?? Discredited without even looking at the data? Cant argue with the structures (clots) found in vaccinated cadavers that veteran embalmers discovered worldwide...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't it your grandma? Sorry I forgot what anecdote from your family you used to say diabetes isnt sitting related, just like this link again 🤣 and you call me low IQ? hahahaha.

You can't even tell the difference between what a scientific study is to an article written by some d-bag, you keep digging yourself deeper into more and more stupidity, but please tell me I am the dumb one again, ROFL.

I am healthy enough to realize when I am speaking stupidity and a half, are ya?

When driving like a moron for 74 hours a week starts taking a toll on your health, you are going to remember these posts as you inject a healthy dose of insulin.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> What surges?🤣🤣 rare to get any significant surges these days, long gone are the 2x or 5x rides, they don't exist and probably never will again..btw where is your proof? I'm not stupid enough to drink and drive or pick up cash customers to risk deactivation or run game with a mafia🤣🤣 like what?? 4th account? What do you have fake social security numbers and ID's lol who has 4 accounts??🤣🤣 and if you have moved on to bigger and better things what the fucck are you doing here? 😂😂😂


Show the breakdown of your trips, surges don't show in promos, you have promos and fare pay that needs to show surge, God knows what kind of shit rides you have done to get 2500 bucks, each trip for 13 bucks, 25 trips per day? You are the poster child of enslavement.  

You drink and drive for Uber when you know you cannot be banned, the rest is old history in these forums all well documented and proven, go dig deep and see what happens in reality, how some of us have a great time making more money than you anting and driving himself sick, thanks for taking those shit commute trips we all avoid, Uber would be bothering us to go pick them if it weren't for tools such as yourself.

What am I doing here? having fun in a forum, helping Uber destroy itself, didn't I tell you how I enjoy sinking corporations? know what Blizzard entertainment is and EA?


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> ...in your fantasy world.
> 
> They really don't need users to tell them that stuff. They usually know it when they release it or within a week of it anyway from testing. Fixes are often deployed within a few days.
> 
> (I've worked in software for nearly two decades.)


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣

Hahaha, you sound like such a shill, it's not even funny, They "usually" act on something a week after I posted it, that was the trend, they aren't the only ones who keep track of stuff going on here, they also get studied.

Those bugs I posted have been in the app since inception, they just happened to get fixed after I posted them huh?

Shill on my son.

You worked on software? ROFLMAO, so you do know that gold releases are usually betas or alphas and that core bugs take rebuilding of the entire app to fix, no?

Of course ya knew that, "code monkey". 🤣


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

80+ Hours holy shit. Take a break my man


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Its different if its physical labor...the men would be in shape


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> 80+ Hours holy shit. Take a break my man


 Hard to stop when you can make this kind of money every week))


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Donatello said:


> 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣
> 
> Hahaha, you sound like such a shill, it's not even funny, They "usually" act on something a week after I posted it, that was the trend, they aren't the only ones who keep track of stuff going on here, they also get studied.
> 
> ...


I know how it works having been there. Your delusions are indeed amusing.

Who's the target audience of your comments here? The potential driver or the newbie driver or both? Which demographic do you fear most for taking your business?


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I know how it works having been there. Your delusions are indeed amusing.
> 
> Who's the target audience of your comments here? The potential driver or the newbie driver or both? Which demographic do you fear most for taking your business?


My delusions? LOL, bro go study the days from shit posted to date fixed, I posted the days they fixed and they usually took about a week or 2, if that's not reading this forum to fix your worthless POS software, what is? These people are so clueless about their bugs, they introduced a beta tester program "bug hunter" LOL, that's how much they know their warez, they actually thought drivers were gonna debug their crap, as laughable as that is, what's more they expected the drivers to hand over the bugs, ROFL.

The last question is so shill-like, why do you ask all these shill questions? your posts are as questionable as Uber's business model, defending Uber with absolute nonsense and corporate buzz words/concepts, I don't think I've seen you bash Uber once, shouldn't you be making an exit and creating another account already?

To humor your question:

My target audience is 70 year old grandmas, seasoned airport campers who do cash rides, the demographics I fear the most for taking my business is "no one" because I'm the one who takes your business in whatever I decide to do.


----------



## Uber are thieves (5 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> $4k a week doing uber x in california? Please show proof, we would all love to see😂


Yeah your what we call full of shit. Most likely some low life Uber management who will never work anywhere else because no one will hire Uber office people once they move on. Viewed as lacking integrity.


----------



## Uber are thieves (5 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I know how it works having been there. Your delusions are indeed amusing.
> 
> Who's the target audience of your comments here? The potential driver or the newbie driver or both? Which demographic do you fear most for taking your business?


Actually he entirely correct Uber didn’t fix the major issues. See at inception they expected to lose court battle so they wrote theft right into the app they figured make all they can until court shuts them down. So now they have been ripping everyone off the whole time. Would take totAl rebuild to fix espescially with the d listers their cheap asses hire. Bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Donatello said:


> My delusions?


Like... Totes Epic... Man!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uber are thieves said:


> Actually he entirely correct


Hello there sock. I thought you'd been lost behind the dryer since 2009.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Yep exactly, 17 hours online, 1 ride...equals $4000, do the math bro🤣🤣🤣


He’s calling you a shill and a liar , Obviously anyone can Photoshop anything, I figured you were smart enough to understand what he was doing, but obviously I was wrong


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> My understanding is the extra $1 per ride tesla deal expires in december at the end of the year. I could be wrong.


That is my understanding, as well.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Discdom said:


> I thought Brandon is a race car driver.


I thought he was a late '70s Chevette driving high school student on Beverly Hills, 90210.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> What??🤣🤣 Homeless people everywhere, assaulting people on the streets because their so high on drugs, they're shooting up and defecating on the sidewalks, drug dealers on the corners, over 30,000 car break ins last year, looting of stores in union square, $5,000 a month for an apartment, no parking, cold and foggy all the time...yeah bro..great place to live🤣🤣


Yeah, you're right. San Francisco sucks. Don't bother coming here. Just stay where you are and continue enjoying the splendor and safety of wherever it is you live 😁.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

LoLo SF said:


> Yeah, you're right. San Francisco sucks. Don't bother coming here. Just stay where you are and continue enjoying the splendor and safety of wherever it is you live 😁.


Nothing will stop me from working in san francisco...great place to make money...but no way in hell would I live in that shithole..and yes, I do live in safety and splendor and yes I will continue enjoying it to the fullest😉😉


----------

